# Rumor: two Switch hardware revisions entering production



## TLOZmaster (Jun 16, 2019)

Idk, this whole thing seems semi-off to me. You'd think if they were gonna release a new revision anytime soon it would've been announced at E3. Maybe it'll be out around Christmas?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 16, 2019)

Wow moving production is pretty significant. Seems like Trump's trade war is actually affecting more than I thought.


----------



## Costello (Jun 16, 2019)

TLOZmaster said:


> Idk, this whole thing seems semi-off to me. You'd think if they were gonna release a new revision anytime soon it would've been announced at E3. Maybe it'll be out around Christmas?


or maybe black Friday?
this doesn’t seem so far fetched to me, hardware revisions are a common thing for Nintendo
the Switch has been on the market for a while now
and it’s the WSJ after all...
wishful thinking


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 16, 2019)

Ps5 and Xbox Scarlett will be out next year, most likely. Always a good idea to have a revision around the same time to stay "current".

I'll take a more powerful one, yes. A lite that's more like a traditional portable? Maybe, maybe. Could be good stuff.


----------



## Lumian (Jun 16, 2019)

It's more than possible the hardware revisions were done, in part, to throw a monkey wrench in all the hacking going on right now too.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm ready to trade up to a Switch Pro.  I wonder exactly how much more power they can get out of it if they're sticking with the same form factor, though.  More RAM would probably be helpful.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Jun 16, 2019)

What makes this rumor any more credible than the numerous others? We've been having the "new Switch revisions" leaked for months now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

sup3rgh0st said:


> What makes this rumor any more credible than the numerous others? We've been having the "new Switch revisions" leaked for months now.


There have been rumors going on for a while from the Wall Street Journal and a Japanese business analytics firm whose name I don't remember. I'm assuming this one made front page news because the Wall Street Journal is a creditable source and this time they report the new models have entered the production stage.


Lumian said:


> It's more than possible the hardware revisions were done, in part, to throw a monkey wrench in all the hacking going on right now too.


Post June 2018 Switches on FW 8.0 or higher are currently believed to be unhackable. Hacking probably has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2019)

And why not?
They released 6 or 7 revisions of the 3DS.
This excites me a little to be honnest.
I want to see the design of those things.


----------



## Xplic1T (Jun 16, 2019)

If only we can get a bigger screen and aluminum case ...


----------



## Chary (Jun 16, 2019)

WSJ has been really backing this claim hard. At this point, I believe it. It’s baffling to keep it from being announced at E3, but Nintendo has always been a very weird company.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 16, 2019)

It's, like, 5th or 6th rumor on the matter at this point?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

Chary said:


> WSJ has been really backing this claim hard. At this point, I believe it. It’s baffling to keep it from being announced at E3, but Nintendo has always been a very weird company.


It kinda makes sense.  To some extent, hardware announcements at E3 get swept under the rug in favor of all the focus on games.  This way they can dedicate a Nintendo Direct, of whatever length they want, solely to showing off the new revisions and their capabilities.  And they can drop the announcement late summer/early fall, right before holiday shopping season begins.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 16, 2019)

Rumours rumours everywhere here's one of the best rumours enjoy


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 16, 2019)

this seems wierd imo becuase if its entering production they would be released in like 3 months so why not reveal them at e3? doesnt make much sence to me.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 16, 2019)

Both patched


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm ready to trade up to a Switch Pro.  I wonder exactly how much more power they can get out of it if they're sticking with the same form factor, though.  More RAM would probably be helpful.


For me if it runs cfw, I'd get one, otherwise, no.


----------



## wiindsurf (Jun 16, 2019)

OLED plz!


----------



## MostlyUnharmful (Jun 16, 2019)

Chary said:


> It’s baffling to keep it from being announced at E3, but Nintendo has always been a very weird company.



Cf. "The Osborne Effect" circa 1983


----------



## fvig2001 (Jun 16, 2019)

Well a new Shield (mdarcy) has been spotted online or something, so I guess it's possible it would be using the chip that one is using for the pro.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 16, 2019)

how many more times will the WSJ try to mess with nintendos christmas business?


----------



## Gameboyandwatch (Jun 16, 2019)

TLOZmaster said:


> Idk, this whole thing seems semi-off to me. You'd think if they were gonna release a new revision anytime soon it would've been announced at E3. Maybe it'll be out around Christmas?


Doubt it. The 2DS XL was quietly announced on Nintendo's twitter. Nintendo has never really been big on telling people about Revisions.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

What i don't get was when the ps4 pro was anounced people were losing their shit and were all complaining that newer games also better work on the older system but now when Nintendo is doing it, it is suddenly fine to bring out games working only on that newer system. When other companies do anti consumer shit pitchforks out but when Nintendo does it, it's suddenly fine.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2019)

switch pro in 2021 released with botw 2


----------



## Gameboyandwatch (Jun 16, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> What i don't get was when the ps4 pro was anounced people were losing their shit and were all complaining that newer games also better work on the older system but now when Nintendo is doing it, it is suddenly fine to bring out games working only on that newer system. When other companies do anti consumer shit pitchforks out but when Nintendo does it, it's suddenly fine.


Wait, how do we know for a fact that games will be exclusive to this new revision? I never heard of this.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

Gameboyandwatch said:


> Wait, how do we know for a fact that games will be exclusive to this new revision? I never heard of this.


wsj has been saying that before that none Nintendo games will only work on the pro model while Nintendo only games will work on both. I remember when there were talks that Sony and Xbox was going to do this everybody lost their mind and went attacking them immediatly but now that there are talks Nintendo is going to do that '' wich is just a rumor now but so was it the same with Sony and xbox '' nobody is losing their mind and everybody is praising that ?


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 16, 2019)

Gameboyandwatch said:


> Doubt it. The 2DS XL was quietly announced on Nintendo's twitter. Nintendo has never really been big on telling people about Revisions.


when they are better thay ae when is an optional one like just  larger or with less features they dont, so yeah dsi, gbasp ,new 3ds got decent announcements, obviously 2nd,xl models and such didnt.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> wsj has been saying that before that none Nintendo games will only work on the pro model while Nintendo only games will work on both. I remember when there were talks that Sony and Xbox was going to do this everybody lost their mind and went attacking them immediatly but now that there are talks Nintendo is going to do that '' wich is just a rumor now but so was it the same with Sony and xbox '' nobody is losing their mind and everybody is praising that ?


there are only like 2 new 3ds exclusive games so while there might be one or 2 its not gamebreaking lol.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 16, 2019)

MostlyUnharmful said:


> Cf. "The Osborne Effect" circa 1983



Exactly this. Why announce a load of new games in the hope that the hype will help drive hardware sales, then reveal a new console and put people off purchasing the current model.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 16, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Wow moving production is pretty significant. Seems like Trump's trade war is actually affecting more than I thought.


Trust me there's more consequences than this one.
It's just the beginning, more is to come thereof.


I guess this makes sense, a new switch iteration is needed, should Nintendo ever want to compete with Microsoft's and Sony's inevitable upcoming consoles.
And think if the many opportunities a beefed up switch could bring for third party developers.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 16, 2019)

Anybody think that the "more powerful" revision will perhaps feature an external GPU in the dock? So, only marginally more powerful when handheld but significantly more powerful when docked?


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> when they are better thay ae when is an optional one like just  larger or with less features they dont, so yeah dsi, gbasp ,new 3ds got decent announcements, obviously 2nd,xl models and such didnt.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's not going to be one or 2 if they mentioned ALL non Nintendo games.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 16, 2019)

Pleng said:


> Anybody think that the "more powerful" revision will perhaps feature an external GPU in the dock? So, only marginally more powerful when handheld but significantly more powerful when docked?


no way, they will just make run at stock speed instead of underpowered like it is now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kumikochan said:


> It's not going to be one or 2 if they mentioned ALL non Nintendo games.


every developer is free to make games for only the better model, afaik only binding of isaac afterbirth was new 3ds exclsuive 3rd party but any developer could have made it so, so if 3rd partys want to make more pro switch exclusives they can, i dont see the issue, is up to whoever wants, i guess some games just wont run and standard switch that well.But they loose a potencial 35 millions copys sold of standard switches out there.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> no way, they will just make run at stock speed instead of underpowered like it is now.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Anyway like i said when there were talks the ps4 pro was doing it that way wich eventually was not the way they went with the system, everybody had their pitchforks ready and people were screaming anti consumer but if Nintendo goes down that route it is suddenly fine. Always the double standards when it comes to them


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 16, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Anyway like i said when there were talks the ps4 pro was doing it that way wich eventually was not the way they went with the system, everybody had their pitchforks ready and people were screaming anti consumer but if Nintendo goes down that route it is suddenly fine. Always the double standards when it comes to them


nintendo already had the dsi and new3ds in the past and they all had a couple of exclusive features and games for them but nothing major so like i said switch pro will end up the same.

also nintendo did that in the past
gb>gbc
ds>dsi
3ds>new3ds 

so isnt not like its a new thing lol your blaming stuff on things that already happened 3 times and no one gave 2 shits about, the only real time where exclusive games wereactualy many was the gbc the rest just had a couple of crap stuff here and there and were mostly just tu run games at higher resolutions on more powerful models.

Switch pro will probably be the same that is why no one is giving 2 shits about because he had this 3 times and the latter 2 never did any harm at all so we expect the same.


----------



## ForeverEternal (Jun 16, 2019)

They would have to release it before Sword & Shield hits the market. 

Now it doesn't really matter considering they butchered the sales.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> nintendo already had the dsi and new3ds in the past and they all had a couple of exclusive features and games for them but nothing major so like i said switch pro will end up the same.
> 
> also nintendo did that in the past
> gb>gbc
> ...


No they did not do the same and it's not comparable to what WSJ is claiming. So stop claiming it is. Those were hardware revisions that were only slightly stronger but there weren't running games on those systems that only released on those systems. If you're okay with 100+ games running on newer hardware only while locking out the other users well good for you supporting that anti consumer bullshit then. I'm not saying it will be like that but that what the WSJ is claiming it to do and i'm just commenting towards that. I'm not claiming it will be like that


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 16, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> No they did not do the same and it's not comparable to what WSJ is claiming. So stop claiming it is. Those were hardware revisions that were only slightly stronger but there weren't running games on those systems that only released on those systems. If you're okay with 100+ games running on newer hardware only while locking out the other users well good for you supporting that anti consumer bullshit then. I'm not saying it will be like that but that what the WSJ is claiming it to do and i'm just commenting towards that. I'm not claiming it will be like that


same way when n3ds launched with exclusive xenoblade port for new 3ds only, people were like oh no now there will be only new 3ds games and then nothing, so yeah i dont doubt nintendo launches switch pro with 1 or 2 exclusives to sell it, but in the end it will be the same stuff, what wsj is claming is worthless since they dont know if any company will launch switch pro only games, just becuase they are probably making one or two to hit the launch doesnt make it a thing like they did with new 3ds and dsi.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> same way when n3ds launched with exclusive xenoblade port for new 3ds only, people were like oh no now there will be only new 3ds games and then nothing, so yeah i dont doubt nintendo launches switch pro with 1 or 2 exclusives to sell it, but in the end it will be the same stuff, what wsj is claming is worthless since they dont know if any company will launch switch pro only games, just becuase they are probably making one or two to hit the launch doesnt make it a thing like they did with new 3ds and dsi.


we'll see, only time will tell


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 16, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> we'll see, only time will tell


they say 2 models are being done, so what would be the point of selling a switch lite model and then say , well no more games for switch only for switch pro? it would make zero sence imo, becuase the lite model would be eol on release lol.

i just hope pro model batery can last atleast 4 hours in portable mode, i only use portable mode so yeah i dont care about the dock stuff at all.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm intrigued as to what the lite model is, I would have a guess it will just be a standalone home console with the portable feature stripped out

I know a few people with switches who barely ever use the portable-ness of the console except for sitting in bed or something, if they can get the price down substantially it would be a cool option for people who dont care about it being portable, or kids who have already broken their screen and their parents dont trust them to have a portable console


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> so what would be the point of selling a switch lite model


guarantee the switch lite will be just the switch and no dock.


----------



## warweeny (Jun 16, 2019)

So instead of overpriced hardware from 2011, we get overpriced hardware from 2012?


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jun 16, 2019)

Would i be in the wrong if I wanted a much more powerful hardware revision? Like new nvidia chip or even a snapdragon 855 with a better gpu?

It would definitely make the "old" switch obselete but wouldn't you want a true handheld that can actually run third party's games without major sacrifices? Nothing like it exists. The switch we have rn can barely run third party titles if it's even ported at all. There are those mini laptops but games are not optimized to run on those as they would on a console. Idk, maybe I'm just dreaming


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

GoldenBullet said:


> Would i be in the wrong if I wanted a much more powerful hardware revision? Like new nvidia chip or even a snapdragon 855 with a better gpu?
> 
> It would definitely make the "old" switch obselete but wouldn't you want a true handheld that can actually run third party's games without major sacrifices? Nothing like it exists. The switch we have rn can barely run third party titles if it's even ported at all. There are those mini laptops but games are not optimized to run on those as they would on a console. Idk, maybe I'm just dreaming


if it were an entirely new system in a couple years well yeah no prob but going that route this generation is anti consumer and will leave millions behind with a system that can't run newer games wich would be utter bullshit. No i don't want that


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> guarantee the switch lite will be just the switch and no dock.


i suppose they could also do an SKU with just the "pro" console with no dock for people upgrading from an original switch (assuming the form factor would be compatible with the old dock), idk the OP mentioning the switch lite would be quite different would lead me to believe it would be a completely different take on the switch i.e just a home console minus the screen and battery etc could certainly make it a cheaper console to manufacture, plus the term "lite" implies missing features or considerably smaller form factor, if they just made a switch with no dock it wouldn't make sense for them to strip out the docking ability as it probably costs them all of $1 to add the components needed to do HDMI output even if they sold the dock separately

just doing a dockless system would be possible without making a new revision, just take the dock out and sell it as a basic set or something, then people can upgrade down the line or use the console with their other dock if they have another system, same effect with zero addition design and manufacturing required


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

warweeny said:


> So instead of overpriced hardware from 2011, we get overpriced hardware from 2012?


Tegra X1 and Shield TV were first released 2015.  You sure you aren't thinking of the AMD APUs in PS4 and XB1?  Because those are actually hardware from 2011.



gamesquest1 said:


> I'm intrigued as to what the lite model is, I would have a guess it will just be a standalone home console with the portable feature stripped out
> 
> I know a few people with switches who barely ever use the portable-ness of the console except for sitting in bed or something, if they can get the price down substantially it would be a cool option for people who dont care about it being portable, or kids who have already broken their screen and their parents dont trust them to have a portable console


I don't think they're going to take away Switch's hybrid status, it's the primary selling point.  I'm assuming the lite version is going to be more portable and slightly less powerful, but still have the option to play docked.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Tegra X1 and Shield TV were first released 2015.  You sure you aren't thinking of the AMD APUs in PS4 and XB1?  Because those are actually hardware from 2011.
> 
> 
> I don't think they're going to take away Switch's hybrid status, it's the primary selling point.  I'm assuming the lite version is going to be more portable and slightly less powerful, but still have the option to play docked.


well they took away the 3D with the 2DS which was the original selling point of the 3DS, plus its not like they would be stopping people buying a normal switch, just giving people who don't want that specific feature an option to not pay for the addition hardware they don't want or need. which would in turn bring the barrier to entry down for playing switch titles to drive up their install base and attract further development for their hardware from third parties


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> well they took away the 3D with the 2DS which was the original selling point of the 3DS, plus its not like they would be stopping people buying a normal switch, just giving people who don't want that specific feature an option to not pay for the addition hardware they don't want or need. which would in turn bring the barrier to entry down for playing switch titles


3D was much more of a gimmick, though.  Portables have always been a mainstay for Nintendo, and now that they have the portable market all to themselves, I don't see a compelling reason for them to abandon it.  Particularly if they can make the lite version even more portable, which is something people have been asking for since Switch's release.  The price I think they can drive down just by continuing to use the old revision of Tegra X1 chips, perhaps even those that didn't make the cut for original Switch, while they put the new revision in Switch Pro.


----------



## bowser (Jun 16, 2019)

If there's a Switch Lite, it will most probably be a replacement for the 3DS family of systems. So handheld only with no dock. And probably fixed controls with no detachable joy cons. You'll need separate joy cons/pro controllers for multiplayer.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 16, 2019)

bowser said:


> If there's a Switch Lite, it will most probably be a replacement for the 3DS family of systems. So handheld only with no dock. And probably fixed controls with no detachable joy cons. You'll need separate joy cons/pro controllers for multiplayer.


this is what im thinking a switch that will be solid no detachable parts all portable, wich probably can still be put in the dock to stream to the tv if you buy it separadeely and use a pro controller or a joycon set, it would make much more sence, maybe a smaller form factor so if fits easily in the pokcets.


----------



## atoxique (Jun 16, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Those were hardware revisions that were only slightly stronger but there weren't running games on those systems that only released on those systems. If you're okay with 100+ games running on newer hardware only while locking out the other users well good for you supporting that anti consumer bullshit then.



Well to be fair, Nintendo actually brought something new with those systems that actually warranted exclusives.
The Game Boy Colour added a colour screen compared to the monochrome screen of the original Game Boy.
The DSi added cameras and was also a proper internet connected device, allowing DSiWare (...and like 3 super obscure cartridge games that one ever heard of)
And lastly the New 3DS added NFC support, extra buttons and an extra analogue stick.
Those additions meant that there were actual reasons for exclusives.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Wow moving production is pretty significant. Seems like Trump's trade war is actually affecting more than I thought.


I wonder though at the cost of moving production. As they are making not exactly the highest of high tech consumer devices it is not so bad to spin up somewhere else, compared to say cars which would need a lot of quite specialist (and heavy) tooling.

Similarly China is getting quite expensive (see rents in some of their tier 1 cities -- often comparable to big US cities*) so in some ways does not represent the deal it once was. Smaller countries desiring something like the boost China and India got though are then looking like a better deal.

* https://www.expat.com/en/housing/asia/china/shenzhen/flats-for-rent.html -- 7200 RMB is about 1000 USD, 1500 Australian, 900 Euros, 800 GBP and that only gets you 2 Br 1 Bathroom 1 kitchen 67 sqm (some 700 square feet if you prefer to measure in cretin). Guess where Foxconn is located?

This trade war lark might well be having some effect -- it is better to jump than be pushed and all that but I would be a bit hesitant to lay it all at the feet of it.


----------



## reddragon105 (Jun 16, 2019)

TLOZmaster said:


> Idk, this whole thing seems semi-off to me. You'd think if they were gonna release a new revision anytime soon it would've been announced at E3. Maybe it'll be out around Christmas?


Nintendo generally don't announce new hardware during E3 - they tend to announce them before and then demo them at E3, although they have been known to announce new hardware the week after E3 so...


----------



## Stwert (Jun 16, 2019)

Two years seems awfully soon to release a hardware upgrade, a variation on current hardware I can totally believe, this is Nintendo after all, they’re famous for it.

But an actual upgrade in performance, that I’m less certain of. Don’t get me wrong, I really hope there is, that’s the one I’d buy, I’m not especially interested in buying another version of what i already have (2 of) but more power? Yup, sign me up for that, I’ma sucker for new tech


----------



## Tigran (Jun 16, 2019)

WSJ: "We keep saying a new switch will happen, when it does.. even if we are wrong! We are going to be seen as brilliant!"

I mean for fucks sake, the "Switch Pro! Switch Mini." bullshit has been going on since -before- the godamn thing even came out. Will it happen, probably, but I'm so sick and tired of hearing people acting like it's a HUGE thing... because we all know it'll happen sooner or later, but the only mention of it we should give two shits about is when it/they ARE officially announced.


P.S. PS5 Pro... I'm calling it now so I'll be some type of brilliant prophet when it actually happens!


----------



## Stwert (Jun 16, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Anyway like i said when there were talks the ps4 pro was doing it that way wich eventually was not the way they went with the system, everybody had their pitchforks ready and people were screaming anti consumer but if Nintendo goes down that route it is suddenly fine. Always the double standards when it comes to them



I think people expect hardware variations with Nintendo, they’ve been doing it since the GameBoy.
Plus people are more accustomed to it in modern systems after Sony and Microsoft pulling the same stunt.

But if they did release a more powerful Switch, and they will sooner or later, it won’t spell an end to the current hardware. This isn’t like the old days, almost all games are built using scalable engines these days, it’s easier for the developers if they port to other systems.

So theoretical “Switch Pro” games will be backwards compatible with original hardware, they’ll just look worse.

It’s not out of the ordinary for Nintendo to release updates that aren’t backwards compatible, but that normally happens much, much later in the lifecycle.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm assuming the lite version is going to be more portable and slightly less powerful,


why would they do that the switch is barely able to keep up with todays games as it is. what possible reason would they have to do this (except a really dumb one)


----------



## Chizko (Jun 16, 2019)

I see Switch "Mini" for Animal Crossing bundle or maybe before, the "Pro" maybe for simultaneous release with the Next Gen.
The "Mini" with passive cooling (the same X1) smaller and more kids proof, the Pro with vapor chamber cooling and overclock or just uses the max original Mhz (the same X1 or its revision on less nm).


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

Stwert said:


> I think people expect hardware variations with Nintendo, they’ve been doing it since the GameBoy.
> Plus people are more accustomed to it in modern systems after Sony and Microsoft pulling the same stunt.
> 
> But if they did release a more powerful Switch, and they will sooner or later, it won’t spell an end to the current hardware. This isn’t like the old days, almost all games are built using scalable engines these days, it’s easier for the developers if they port to other systems.
> ...


according to the WSJ it's not going to work like that and all newer 3th party games will only work on the switch pro while games made by Nintendo will work on both systems. If they would do that i'm not supporting them ever again since i don't condone anti consumer practices


----------



## Stwert (Jun 16, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> according to the WSJ it's not going to work like that and all newer 3th party games will only work on the switch pro while games made by Nintendo will work on both systems. If they would do that i'm not supporting them ever again since i don't condone anti consumer practices



I tend not to believe everything the WSJ, or for that matter most any publication, prints. As a rule of thumb, I will read the articles, but I'll apply my own sense of realistic expectations and read between the lines. It's served me well for 30 odd years. After all, we shouldn't believe everything we read, lies spread quicker than the truth ever does.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 16, 2019)

Stwert said:


> I tend not to believe everything the WSJ, or for that matter most any publication, prints. As a rule of thumb, I will read the articles, but I'll apply my own sense of realistic expectations and read between the lines. It's served me well for 30 odd years. After all, we shouldn't believe everything we read, lies spread quicker than the truth ever does.


i didn't say that i believe it, just stating what they said and my reaction towards that


----------



## Issac (Jun 16, 2019)

Isn't this like the 10th time the WSJ has claimed this? I mean, if they claim it every two months, they're bound to be the first to report on this piece of news when it eventually happens...


----------



## |<roni&g (Jun 16, 2019)

They better be easily hacked. Someone needs to work out how to get the online for free as it should be


----------



## Stwert (Jun 16, 2019)

Issac said:


> Isn't this like the 10th time the WSJ has claimed this? I mean, if they claim it every two months, they're bound to be the first to report on this piece of news when it eventually happens...




Clearly working on the, it’s better to be wrong a few dozen times, than last to report it, system


----------



## Viri (Jun 16, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> It's, like, 5th or 6th rumor on the matter at this point?


It'll come out the same day as the Metroid Prime Trilogy port, and the Pikmin 3 port!


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Issac said:


> Isn't this like the 10th time the WSJ has claimed this? I mean, if they claim it every two months, they're bound to be the first to report on this piece of news when it eventually happens...


guess they figured out that it gets them good traffic whenever they say it, anything for those sweet sweet clicks


----------



## Burorī (Jun 16, 2019)

I just really hope that game ports will be more optimized on the more powerful hardware


----------



## warweeny (Jun 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Tegra X1 and Shield TV were first released 2015.  You sure you aren't thinking of the AMD APUs in PS4 and XB1?  Because those are actually hardware from 2011..



And yet, the hardware of supposed 2011 produces far superior graphics than the hardware from 2015, does say a lot eh?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Burorī said:


> I just really hope that game ports will be more optimized on the more powerful hardware



of course not lol, it is nintendo, if they are anything, it is lazy with patches and aftersales of their games.
It still has pretty much no 3rd party support aside from indie garbage and will stay that way for the rest of its life, just like the wii, just like the wiiu.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 16, 2019)

Honestly I just dont want revision-exclusive games like xenoblade 2 on the "new" 3ds


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jun 16, 2019)

The Switch Mini the current Switch kinda feels fragile to me due to the removable joycons


----------



## lordpsycho (Jun 16, 2019)

The Wall Street Journal also said that the new models were gonna be announced by this summer and they haven't announced anything at E3.

I dont know, they have been like this for months, and to pull it again at the end of E3, for me they are just telling the people who don't have a switch already "don't buy one right now, wait for the revision" and who know when that will happen...


----------



## console (Jun 16, 2019)

That's good. I will look forward to Nintendo Switch Pro only. I would like to know how many cores and how faster GHz speed, maybe more system ram like 8 GB RAM or above. Hope all games running at 60 fps. If new hardware maybe allow us to select different screen resolution size between 1080p, 2K or 4K in system setting for to play games. I wish need have hard drive to put in system to hold many large different kind of game files than flash memory built in it. I heard next new Switch models maybe have 128 GB memory NAND built in it, but still too small memory is not good for us. We want hard drive or SSD to put in Nintendo Switch Pro system would solve our storage problems. That's why storage capacity is very important to us and always grow up to bigger then huge capacity to hold plenty of games on them without have delete old games again, again. Hope have bigger battery capacity than old Switch to run more longer time like 11 hours and above compare to Nintendo 3DS XL/New Nintendo 3DS XL. Also Nintendo Pro controller must have big battery capacity to run 11 hours or above are approve. If battery running few hours are not approved for us. If not meet hard core gamer requirement for many hours then weak system will be ignored or we could skip buy lousy/weak hardware to wait on next new hardware generation. If hardware is still lousy then we have right to refuse buy lousy/weak hardware! It know quality problems must improve to make all gamer happy.

Switch Mini is not important to us are adults. Just for kids only can enjoy with Switch Mini.

Will 6 TB Western Digital Blue 3.5 inches desktop to fit in Nintendo Switch Pro system? Yes or No

Good idea or not. We have wait to look at new hardware pictures when company release out on internet if we can insert computer hard drive in Switch Pro system or not. Wait and see if it true or not.

If few upgrade on some hardware parts are not enough, I can skip and get Nintendo Switch 2 instead of Pro. I guess Nintendo Switch 2 maybe will have own hard drive come with system and we can swap to install 6 TB or above hard drive/SSD to put in it. Similar to PS3/PS4/PS5 allow us to swap different hard drive/SSD.

I'm glad to skip Nintendo Switch because hardware is not powerful enough. I have my own PS4 is more powerful than Nintendo Switch and can run 60 fps and 1080p gaming all of times. My PS4 controller battery last about 11 hours without voice, without vibrate, and very low blue LED light setting. I play PS4 games sometimes like 14 hours - 18 hours a day. PS4 support up to 8 TB hard drive/SSD (both internal and external hard drive/SSD). I'm look forward to PS5 system in next year 2020. 

That is why Switch run on locked 30 fps due to hardware limited. I dislike locked fps is one problem to limit speed load on any games.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 16, 2019)

console said:


> I'm glad to skip Nintendo Switch because hardware is not powerful enough


You shouldn't be glad to skip it ther first party stuff is still up ther with the best games but yeh we need someone to be in charge of Nintendo who thinks power like say a Donald trump


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 16, 2019)

i hope they wont do a non mobile and an only mobile device.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 16, 2019)

What a good job of twisting Nintendo words, New York Times! Nintendo confirmed they are moving production out of China to two different locations. One of these was revealed to be South East Asia. The other location wasn’t  revealed.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2019)

I want a Switch Pro so I can transfer my account and saves to it, and then use my regular switch as a piracy machine without worrying about getting banned.


----------



## TheZander (Jun 16, 2019)

I hope they add a little c stick nub; i need that


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

warweeny said:


> And yet, the hardware of supposed 2011 produces far superior graphics than the hardware from 2015, does say a lot eh?


Considering the difference in form factor, not really.  Apparently you expected Nintendo to release a line of gaming laptops at $800+.


----------



## Waygeek (Jun 16, 2019)

TLOZmaster said:


> Idk, this whole thing seems semi-off to me. You'd think if they were gonna release a new revision anytime soon it would've been announced at E3. Maybe it'll be out around Christmas?



Nintendo don't really do this. Hell, they've actively denied new hardware was coming... the day before it was announced. They don't really follow anyone elses rules. E3 was packed for them as is. Have to be careful not to steal your own thunder.


----------



## Delerious (Jun 16, 2019)

lordpsycho said:


> The Wall Street Journal also said that the new models were gonna be announced by this summer and they haven't announced anything at E3.
> 
> I dont know, they have been like this for months, and to pull it again at the end of E3, for me they are just telling the people who don't have a switch already "don't buy one right now, wait for the revision" and who know when that will happen...



Well, it's still not even summer yet. If the rumor holds any water though, then hopefully we can get:

Better screen with a little more screen real estate
An extra 2+ GB RAM with controller being able to allocate it as VRAM

Extra CPU speed (would probably only be 400-500 MHz at best, though)
Better dock, with better locations for all ports

Better location for USB-C port on tablet to allow tabletop charging without additional accessories

Better tabletop stand on tablet
Better SDXC control (more so that if/when it gets hacked, users won't have the same woes for SDXC cards as with current models)

A new, "Pro" Joy-con design, while still having the same rails to allow standard Joy-cons

That's my wishlist, anyway.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> why would they do that the switch is barely able to keep up with todays games as it is. what possible reason would they have to do this (except a really dumb one)


They can't make it smaller without at least underclocking it a bit.  And if the focus for Switch Lite is portable play, it doesn't need as much power anyway.  Perhaps they'll cap docked mode for it at 720p.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Perhaps they'll cap docked mode for it at 720p.


well the damn thing will only be good for nindies than


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> well the damn thing will only be good for nindies than


The people who want a more portable system don't really care what it looks like when docked.  The portable experience would be the same as original Switch.  People who favor the docked experience will probably go with Switch Pro.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2019)

still reckon it will be a switch with no dock and no detachable joy cons to replace the 3ds they are now abandoning


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2019)

When were the announcements for the other revisions? I don't remember them being announced at E3.



Xplic1T said:


> If only we can get a bigger screen and *aluminum case* ...






Bladexdsl said:


> switch pro in 2021 released with botw 2


I doubt they will wait that long, if not released this year.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> still rteckon it will be a switch with no dock and no detachable joy cons to replace the 3ds they are now abandoning


They might do that for the Switch Lite, and simply allow you to buy the dock separate.  Would help bring down the price.  I don't think they'll make it unable to dock altogether, though, unless Switch Pro is stationary-only.  And I don't expect that to be the case.  Would kinda invalidate the whole namesake of 'Switch.'


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2019)

Jayro said:


> I want a Switch Pro so I can transfer my account and saves to it, and then use my regular switch as a piracy machine without worrying about getting banned.


The first hacking related ban we heard of was purportedly a contagious one for multiple devices on the same account. In before that happens again.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm ready to trade up to a Switch Pro.  I wonder exactly how much more power they can get out of it if they're sticking with the same form factor, though.  More RAM would probably be helpful.



More Ram (maybe doubled) would be nice and a stronger battery would be a definite, but then again i modded a stronger one in mine already. but i refuse to hack the firmware.  However the 3ds i already have.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> am and a stronger battery would be a definite, but then again i modded a stronger one in mine already. but i refuse to hack the firmware.  However the 3ds i already have.


Word is the new X1 revision is more power efficient, so we should get better battery life even if the battery isn't upgraded.  Hopefully it is, but I don't want to set my expectations too high.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 16, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Word is the new X1 revision is more power efficient, so we should get better battery life even if the battery isn't upgraded.  Hopefully it is, but I don't want to set my expectations too high.


I see your point Xzi, hence why i modded the better battery in my one, it would of been nice if my boyfriend didn't ditch me but it happens.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2019)

the mini probably wont even have a docked mode, probably a handheld only


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Jun 16, 2019)

Aww man, this feels bad or weird to me. I just got a Switch and am very happy with it. It’s definitely gonna feel bad when a better Switch is in the market which can run Fortnite better. But can they do it so soon, this news came out 2 years later after Switch’s release date and when it was 3DS’s release date, two years later they just released better hardware and an affordable one with no graphical improvements :/


----------



## Godofcheese (Jun 16, 2019)

The "beefed up" version prolly just contains a bigger battery and a larger nand.
prolly comes with a TN panel too just to compensate for the added hardware



The Mini will prolly be a replacement for the dying/killed off 3DS, may it rest in peace.
So no docking, probably.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jun 16, 2019)

Fortnite is kind of over rated and pretty boring ok granted some of the dances are funny but team fortress is better than fortnite.


----------



## XDel (Jun 17, 2019)

Does the new factory have high roofs for employees to jump from?


----------



## Pleng (Jun 17, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> he Mini will prolly be a replacement for the dying/killed off 3DS, may it rest in peace.
> So no docking, probably



I'm sure "docking" (tv play) will be supported in some way or another, even if it's just a case of an HDMI port on the unit. As others have already theorised, it may well still stay in handheld mode when connected to the TV though.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 17, 2019)

Hopefully they'll have a console-only revision.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2019)

guisadop said:


> Hopefully they'll have a console-only revision.


I don't really understand the desire for this.  A stationary Switch without a screen is just a Shield TV.  They can make it more powerful without needing to remove functionality.  Conversely, they can also make it more portable without needing to remove functionality.

Plus WiiU was already a reverse Switch when you think about it, 1-in-2 instead of 2-in-1.  The concept clearly wasn't that appealing.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I don't really understand the desire for this.  A stationary Switch without a screen is just a Shield TV.  They can make it more powerful without needing to remove functionality.  Conversely, they can also make it more portable without needing to remove functionality.
> 
> Plus WiiU was already a reverse Switch when you think about it, 1-in-2 instead of 2-in-1.  The concept clearly wasn't that appealing.


I'm pretty sure some people are hoping for a PS5, Nintendo Edition. Which would basically be a PS5 with Joy-Con. Can't really do that and have it be portable too.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> I'm pretty sure some people are hoping for a PS5, Nintendo Edition. Which would basically be a PS5 with Joy-Con. Can't really do that and have it be portable too.


Yeah, some people seem to think Switch being portable is "holding it back," but there's no evidence that Nintendo would've released hardware on par with the current generation either way.  After all, they didn't release hardware on par with X360 until the very end of its life cycle.


----------



## Captain_N (Jun 17, 2019)

I really dont like the short cycle of hardware nowadays.... If they are gonna make a more powerful hardware that is a real step up then id feel better about it. but doing something like the nds --> dsi dont impress me..


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jun 17, 2019)

Costello said:


> Which of these models are you more likely to purchase?



Neither because its just a waste of money. I already have a Switch which has fine and dandy specifications. If this turns out to be like the 3DS-era of Nintendo where they make like the "New" Switch and then make games exclusive to that like VC and etc then maybe I could consider. But if they did that I would also be super pissed. But hey...I have a N3DS now so...i'm set on the 3DS lol.


----------



## gundamu (Jun 17, 2019)

1080p led screen with mroe power would be nice

we'll see though

btw out of curiosity how do the high-end tablets compare to switch hardware wise??


----------



## scionae (Jun 17, 2019)

I'm definately grabbing the lite one to play all the free gams on the eshop (mostly Warframe coffcoff) and maybe smash if it can run it.
Let's see what happens


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 17, 2019)

I'll go with the "easiest to hack" version. 


...but joking's aside: I'll answer when there is confirmation from nintendo (and probably after a few benchmark tests). "cheaper" and "more powerful" are all pretty loose statements. Just how much cheaper are we talking about? Just how much FPS difference will, say witcher 3, have between the three models? And so on.


----------



## smf (Jun 17, 2019)

We know there is at least one revision coming, thanks to support in the new fw. The question is which of the two units will be Mariko, neither/one/both


----------



## netovsk (Jun 17, 2019)

Maybe the cheaper one for going legit and f2p games but probably none of them; mine is collecting dust since I got it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 17, 2019)

TLOZmaster said:


> Idk, this whole thing seems semi-off to me. You'd think if they were gonna release a new revision anytime soon it would've been announced at E3. Maybe it'll be out around Christmas?



That's just the thing. Nintendo has no need whatsoever to announce the new systems at E3. It's already the most popular system. If anything, that would be a bad idea.

There's tons upon tons of old switches on store shelves. These are still at full price. Nintendo wants these to sell, as much as possible.

If Nintendo announced the new systems now or gave even the slightest confirmation of these rumors, that would not happen. Most people would wait for the new models, or for the price drop on the old switch model that will inevitably happen when the new ones hit the market.

Nintendo has done this before.


----------



## horokeusama (Jun 17, 2019)

That will surely motivate me to hack mine. I'll wait a year after they release a "pro" version until I get a new model though.


----------



## Burorī (Jun 17, 2019)

warweeny said:


> And yet, the hardware of supposed 2011 produces far superior graphics than the hardware from 2015, does say a lot eh?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


But I hate it when games like Xenoverse 2 are lagging as hell when my character transforms into a Super Saiyan


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2019)

I’ll take the more powerful one for me and will give the “lite” version to my little brother so we don’t have to share the console. Just hope the “lite” revision doesn’t get a downgrade in power


----------



## guisadop (Jun 17, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I don't really understand the desire for this.  A stationary Switch without a screen is just a Shield TV.  They can make it more powerful without needing to remove functionality.  Conversely, they can also make it more portable without needing to remove functionality.
> 
> Plus WiiU was already a reverse Switch when you think about it, 1-in-2 instead of 2-in-1.  The concept clearly wasn't that appealing.


Being cheaper is already a huge advantage it would have if it didn't have a screen, speakers etc.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 17, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm ready to trade up to a Switch Pro.  I wonder exactly how much more power they can get out of it if they're sticking with the same form factor, though.  More RAM would probably be helpful.


Let’s hope this time around it won’t be another New 3DS scenario again.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 17, 2019)

Perhaps the larger of the two potentiel new Switch models will have more internal memory and a better battery life


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm ready to trade up to a Switch Pro.


my body is ready


----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2019)

guisadop said:


> Being cheaper is already a huge advantage it would have if it didn't have a screen, speakers etc.


Sure, but they can make it cheaper without removing all that, too.  If Switch Lite has fixed joycons, they don't need individual batteries.  They also don't need to include a dock with it.  Lastly, they can use under-performing X1 chips and cap the performance in docked mode.

I'm pretty sure Nvidia intends to use the same Tegra X1 refresh that's going into Switch Pro in a Shield TV revision, so Nintendo isn't likely to step on their partner's toes.  Especially after their sales for their last stationary console were so pathetic, and their sales for their first hybrid console have been so massive.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd be stupid to give up my hacked model if i can afford a switch pro i'll get it for purely online use only I imagine as expensive as xbox 1 X at launch for pro and I'm pretty sure hacking will be hard if not impossiable for years, remember it was Nvidia's fault not nintendo's that crippled rev 1 switch's security


----------



## Itsuki235 (Jun 17, 2019)

I have been wondering if TX and/or the Atmosphere team have additional undisclosed hardware exploits for the NS. It makes sense to make sure these two new models go into production and distribution before acknowledging they do.

If these these two models are confirmed to be vulnerable to something like the RCM exploit, releasing that hypothetical exploit a month or so after these models have been on the market would be really nice for the NS hacking scene. Well, I can hope at least.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2019)

The switch we got was rushed to market and always looked/felt cheap to me

I have been waiting for this since launch.

 My guess is that the switch lite will be about the size of a 3ds xl, the switch is too big and fragile for a portable, especially for a kid.
Now that the 3ds is officially dead, they probably won't shy away from giving it a much needed flip cover (and finally implementing the themes and badges), so, lite will probably be advertised as a kids first console like the 2DS.
(Either that or removing the screen and making it a regular tabletop console to make it more affordable)

Pro will have higher specs so I guess we'll have games running smooth 1080p in portable mode?
That's what the internet seems to want anyway

I wonder what kind of name they'll have.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jun 18, 2019)

KooPako said:


> I wonder what kind of name they'll have.


New Nintendo Switch


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2019)

I think even if the "New Switch" ends up stronger, I don't think they will change the screen resolution. Not just because of the battery, but for the performance too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2019)

KooPako said:


> I wonder what kind of name they'll have.


super nintendo switch


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 18, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> super nintendo switch


no nintendo cant be that smart it will be some odd name like
"new nintendo switch"

i mean sometimes they give the worst names and consumers have no clue like wii u, new nintendo 3ds.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 18, 2019)

Just give me some spec info and a price point Nintendo.
Guess they really need a surprise launch, worked for the original.
Still driving me a bit nuts, I'd like to plan ahead a bit before I buy a new console.
Hopefully they don't create a shortage again but if there's a mini version it should be great for Pokemon.

Also if their clever with the names
"Low Volt Switch" and "Power Switch"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> no nintendo cant be that smart it will be some odd name like
> "new nintendo switch"


Nintendo RE-switch


----------



## JavaScribe (Jun 18, 2019)

Johnton said:


> They released 6 or 7 revisions of the 3DS.


I initially thought that number was a bit high, but...

3DS
3DS XL
2DS
New 3DS
New 3DS XL
New 2DS XL

Six. And I still feel like I missed something.

I'd like a more powerful Switch, though if we get a cheap enough "same but cheaper" model, I just might go for that. I would only really use it for Switch/console exclusive games. It's not like I don't have a high-mid-range PC (read: 1660 Ti + Ryzen) sitting on my desk. And who needs homebrew when you have Visual Studio  I'm only partially kidding

And don't forget to move that USB-C. I hear the flimsy kickstand was bad enough without a cable sticking out of the bottom of the unit. Maybe invert the kickstand and have it flip the screen when extended?


----------



## Itsuki235 (Jun 19, 2019)

They also released "LL" 3DS versions of several models which were only released in Japan that are identical-ish to the foreign models. The "New 3DS" (non-XL) was never released outside of Japan. It's so sad it is End of Life (EoL) now.

I <3 my 3DS more than my Switch, especially with 4 generations FE games on it (SNES, GBA, DS, 3DS), the flip form factor and that it can fit in my pocket. The Switch doesn't even have 1 native FE title yet   Well, until Three Houses gets released that is.

I doubt the new "portable" Switch version will be as good as the current 3DS models.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Sure, but they can make it cheaper without removing all that, too.  If Switch Lite has fixed joycons, they don't need individual batteries.  They also don't need to include a dock with it.  Lastly, they can use under-performing X1 chips and cap the performance in docked mode.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Nvidia intends to use the same Tegra X1 refresh that's going into Switch Pro in a Shield TV revision, so Nintendo isn't likely to step on their partner's toes.  Especially after their sales for their last stationary console were so pathetic, and their sales for their first hybrid console have been so massive.


I think removing the screen + speakers + everything related to mobile would make it even cheaper and much more convenient for those who don't like to play it as a handheld


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 19, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Wow moving production is pretty significant. Seems like Trump's trade war is actually affecting more than I thought.


While the Switch is manufactured in China, it is actually made in Japan in terms of planning, profits, etc.. When comparing trade imbalances Trump and his administration only compare total prices of sales, which skews the results.
Chinese incomes have been risen for some time so low-income production is moving to South East Asia and other regions. The trade war only accelerated this trend. It will force the Chinese government to hasten their economic reform efforts. It considers a middle income trap as a great danger to China. So in the end, the trade war could actually benefit its government's own goals. Kind of like the sanctions have made Russia aware that it must decrease its dependency on oil sales. Russia has not much progress (other than farming), we will see how China deals with this challenge.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2019)

guisadop said:


> I think removing the screen + speakers + everything related to mobile would make it even cheaper and much more convenient for those who don't like to play it as a handheld


There are those who only like to play docked and those who only like to play in portable mode.  For that very reason, the entire appeal of Switch is that it's a 'one size fits all' console.  Shield TV is still $200 unless you find it on sale, I think they can pretty easily get Switch Lite down to that same price without removing half of its functionality.

Besides, if they were gonna go stationary-only, there's no reason to have it use a Tegra X1 any more.  Size constraints would no longer be a consideration.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 19, 2019)

But don't some games require both? Or at least Handheld mode. Can you actually make levels in Mario Maker 2 without handheld mode?


----------



## Pleng (Jun 19, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Can you actually make levels in Mario Maker 2 without handheld mode?



Yes


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> There are those who only like to play docked and those who only like to play in portable mode.  For that very reason, the entire appeal of Switch is that it's a 'one size fits all' console.  Shield TV is still $200 unless you find it on sale, I think they can pretty easily get Switch Lite down to that same price without removing half of its functionality.
> 
> Besides, if they were gonna go stationary-only, there's no reason to have it use a Tegra X1 any more.  Size constraints would no longer be a consideration.



I don't really understand your insistence with keeping handheld functionality for a theoretical model aimed towards users who are only interested in playing the switch on their TV, like every other game console they have.

Have you ever considered that, on top of whatever you're proposing they could do to bring the price down, they could also bring the price down _even lower_ by removing the screen and all other handheld components, and designing the system without tablet size restrictions?

Nintendo has every reason in the world to release a model that is as cheap as humanly possible. If the console is cheaper, then more people can afford it, and more people buy it. They can easily price it so they make the same profit as the other models, while bringing the price down both for the consumer and for themselves. And the more consoles are out there on the market, the more people there are to actually buy the games, at the same price as everyone else, regardless of which model they bought.

The 2DS literally costs $50 right now. That's cheap as fuck, and it plays all of the same games as the 3DS does. It makes it very accessible, and every buyer potentially adds up to more sales on games, leading to even more profit for Nintendo. Even when the 2DS was new, it was much cheaper and much more accessible than the regular 3DS was.


----------



## garyopa (Jun 19, 2019)

Not sure if it was reported in this thread yet, but this website that sells Nintendo Switch accessories, has already added a category and page of new MINI accessories:

http://www.honsoncn.com/nintendo switch mini/

Complete with pictures, and full lineup, of travel bags, carry cases, and even screen protectors.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2019)

Ammako said:


> I don't really understand your insistence with keeping handheld functionality for a theoretical model aimed towards users who are only interested in playing the switch on their TV, like every other game console they have.


It's only because Switch _isn't_ like every other game console that it's selling so well.  And it's only because it's a hybrid that it's called 'Switch.'  I understand that some people would've preferred if they had kept their console and portable products separate, but that's not the direction Nintendo went in, and now that the hybrid system has proven itself a success, there's no reason for them to suddenly change their minds about it.

Besides, if they were going to make a stationary-only version, I'd think that without the size constraints they'd make it more powerful and more expensive.  A portable-only version is the one they'd make cheaper.



garyopa said:


> Not sure if it was reported in this thread yet, but this website that sells Nintendo Switch accessories, has already added a category and page of new MINI accessories:
> 
> http://www.honsoncn.com/nintendo switch mini/
> 
> Complete with pictures, and full lineup, of travel bags, carry cases, and even screen protectors.


Ooh, very nice.  Makes sense to have a full D-pad with fixed joycons.  Still appears to have the USB-C port in the same position for docking.


----------



## garyopa (Jun 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Ooh, very nice.  Makes sense to have a full D-pad with fixed joycons.  Still appears to have the USB-C port in the same position for docking.



Only problem is the two joysticks, if the switch is smaller, how will it slide into the dock, this render shows the best view of the new mini, seems the speakers been moved to the bottom side edge also. -- Personally I don't see it coming with a DOCK, just a usb-C to HDMI dongle thingie!


----------



## Pleng (Jun 19, 2019)

Ammako said:


> Have you ever considered that, on top of whatever you're proposing they could do to bring the price down, they could also bring the price down even lower by removing the screen and all other handheld components, and designing the system without tablet size restrictions



Only if they can sell them in significant enough quantities to get the benefits of economies of scale.

I just don't see there being enough demand for such a system. People who play consoles on TV probably don't want a gimped Android TV box amongst their collection unless they are big Nintendo fans; in which case they'd probably buy a Switch regardless.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 19, 2019)

Switch U


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2019)

garyopa said:


> Only problem is the two joysticks, if the switch is smaller, how will it slide into the dock, this render shows the best view of the new mini, seems the speakers been moved to the bottom side edge also. -- Personally I don't see it coming with a DOCK, just a usb-C to HDMI dongle thingie!


True, the dock won't have to be more than a small plastic piece to hold it upright.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 19, 2019)

wiindsurf said:


> OLED plz!



Doesn't OLED have burn in issues? AMOLED would be better.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 19, 2019)

Those are digital mockups though, from that website there. 

There's literally no proof beyond wsjs insistence that there will be a remodel. And they likely just looked at past time lines and made a dumb guess.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> Those are digital mockups though, from that website there.


They're obviously getting the dimensions from _somewhere_, nobody sells accessories based on guesswork.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 19, 2019)

garyopa said:


> Not sure if it was reported in this thread yet, but this website that sells Nintendo Switch accessories, has already added a category and page of new MINI accessories:
> 
> http://www.honsoncn.com/nintendo switch mini/
> 
> Complete with pictures, and full lineup, of travel bags, carry cases, and even screen protectors.


so its confirmed its a portable switch mini


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> They're obviously getting the dimensions from _somewhere_, nobody sells accessories based on guesswork.



They're based on random crap people have mocked up. The same way unannounced games keep appearing on Amazon and other websites after random rumors.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> They're based on random crap people have mocked up.


I suppose it's possible until the accessories actually go on sale, but I'd bet they're already beginning to manufacture them.  We'll probably only have to wait until Fall at the latest to find out.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 19, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I suppose it's possible until the accessories actually go on sale, but I'd bet they're already beginning to manufacture them.  We'll probably only have to wait until Fall at the latest to find out.


Last time wsj pushed the idea they said it would happen before Christmas. 
I honestly do t expect anything this year. 
The system is just selling too well for them to fuck it up with that kind of monkey wrench.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 19, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> The system is just selling too well for them to fuck it up with that kind of monkey wrench.


3DS was also selling well before the launch of N3DS and N2DS.  I don't think it's a fuck-up to offer customers more options for the same general product.  Particularly if you offer a 'premium' option and 'budget' option, the original product should have no issue existing alongside them.  It's almost like trim levels for cars.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 19, 2019)

The n3ds was released 3-4 years after 3ds release as sales began to notably decline. N2ds was like last year, at the eol.

Maybe you're mixing it up with the xl, that came out early just as the 3ds started to sell exceptionally after that price drop.

But again, that was just form factor changes. 

A pro version and a fundamentally different mini console are different. They'd replace the old one instead of augmenting it,which just doesn't make sense at this point. Even if there being built, we're not going to see them until sales drop. Likely not before Christmas, this year or the next.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Doesn't OLED have burn in issues?


your thinking of plasmas

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Clydefrosch said:


> I honestly do t expect anything this year.


neither do i 2020 xmas the earliest


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Jun 19, 2019)

I hope this isn't true because I just bought a Switch and would be really pissed if they did this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 19, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> your thinking of plasmas
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Hmm I'm not so sure, pretty positive OLEDs still have a burn in risk. 

https://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/real-life-oled-burn-in-test


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 19, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> your thinking of plasmas
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


LED/OLED panels definitely suffer from burn in.

My mom's note 8 has a ghostly Facebook app burned in. Kinda funny.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Honestly i think they are making the internals more energy efficient. Nivida said in May they are not doing anymore new versions nor revisions of the tegra SoCs. A rep told Best Buy, once they run out of Tegra X1s Nivida, the new shield TVs will use a new 7nm SoC. One unrelated to the Tegra.

I can’t see Nintendo willing to take a hit due to production cost increase for a new chip. I could see them see them Switching to an AMD SoC 7nm equivalent of the Tegra. 

Behind a brand switch of the SoC and reduction in energy use, the only other thing I see is possibly increasing the ram and storage. My research as shown the cost of a piece of 6gb 3D printed ram by Samsung,  cost about the same as the 4gb used to cost when the switch launched. Nintendo could get a 500gb data storage chip from Samsung now at the same price they were paying originally for the 32gb. Samsung’s 3D printing tech has cut the cost of producing various chips down to nearly half of their original cost. 

Samsung also has a new battery out soon. Half the size in scale of the switch’s current battery but holds approximately 45-60% more energy. Doesn’t degraded it’s compassitly to hold a charge at all. It’s waiting finale approval to be sold at the fcc. Not sure of it’s cost however


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm I'm not so sure, pretty positive OLEDs still have a burn in risk.


never had one problem on my 2018 lg oled and i play some pretty aggressive games with static images on screen for hours on my shield TV


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 19, 2019)

CaptainSodaPop said:


> I hope this isn't true because I just bought a Switch and would be really pissed if they did this.


If you waited 3 years to get your switch, you probably won't  pay for a more expensive pro version anytime soon either


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2019)

CaptainSodaPop said:


> I hope this isn't true because I just bought a Switch and would be really pissed if they did this.


it's nintendo they will do this. there's been rumors about them doing this for over a year and when it comes to nintendo rumors they usually are always true


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 19, 2019)

CaptainSodaPop said:


> I hope this isn't true because I just bought a Switch and would be really pissed if they did this.


You should kno an updated switch would eventually come


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 19, 2019)

Memoir said:


> LED/OLED panels definitely suffer from burn in.



Plasma & OLED. Standard LED TV's so not suffer from burn in.



Bladexdsl said:


> never had one problem on my 2018 lg oled and i play some pretty aggressive games with static images on screen for hours on my shield TV



Great for you but there is PLENTY of factual, proven, scientific data that says otherwise.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 19, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Great for you but there is PLENTY of factual, proven, scientific data that says otherwise.


than you just have a shitty OLD OLED


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Guess we can’t denie the mini rumors. Hudson has listed acceoriers for the mini. Hudson has made 3rd party items for Nintendo systems for a long time. I can’t see them making a mistake like that!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/bgr.co...ntendo-keeps-denying-mightve-just-leaked/amp/


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 20, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> than you just have a shitty OLD OLED



Except I don't have an OLED at all and wont ever purchase one. Like I said, there is factual, proven, scientific data that says otherwise. And yes, for the most expensive and highly rated OLED's on the market. There's ZERO dispute to be had about it. You've been factually proven to be wrong, there's nothing you can say or do to prove otherwise because the proof already exists that the burn in is indeed an issue. You've been given that proof and still deny it. Not my problem. Did you even read the report/study that was linked for you? Or are you just going to go on spouting stupidity about "Oh... you must have an old crappy tv then."

It comes down to this. FACTS are not disputable. Period. That's why they are called facts, rather than opinions.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 30, 2019)

So, we know that there was a rumor going on about two new Switch models, one less powerful and one more so. The lesser turned out to be the Nintendo Switch Lite, but we still have yet to find out about the greater.

Will it support DS/3DS cartridges? Will it finally make the Switch line backwards-compatible with Wii/Wii U games? Will it be launched with a virtual console? If you own the greater, would Online Play be made free? Will it fix issues with internet lag and controller problems? Could it be able to wash the dishes?!?

Only time will tell, as we hope for better things... well, it probably won't wash dishes, but it could at least be backwards compatible with _something_.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 1, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> Will it support DS/3DS cartridges? Will it finally make the Switch line backwards-compatible with Wii/Wii U games? Will it be launched with a virtual console? If you own the greater, would Online Play be made free? Will it fix issues with internet lag and controller problems? Could it be able to wash the dishes?!?



No, no, no, no, no and maybe, no


----------



## HarveyHouston (Oct 1, 2019)

Pleng said:


> No, no, no, no, no and maybe, no


Thanks for ruining a man's dreams.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 1, 2019)

Imagine fabbing an all-new revision of an ancient X1 chip... Instead of just giving us the X2 chip upgrade that we deserve at the stock speeds.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Oct 1, 2019)

why bother with a revision if it will be hacked  like the original is?  just be content with what you already got? the switch lite already has issues with the drift still just as flawed and rushed as the original.


----------



## Waygeek (Oct 1, 2019)

Jayro said:


> that we deserve



lmao


----------

